# Google- Eluxadoline Effectively Treats Diarrhea-predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome - HCPLive



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Eluxadoline Effectively Treats Diarrhea-predominant Irritable Bowel Syndrome*
*HCPLive*
Eluxadoline, a locally active, mixed mu opioid receptor (µOR) agonist and delta opioid receptor (Î´OR) antagonist being developed to treat diarrhea-predominant *irritable bowel syndrome* IBS-D) has shown success in two phase 3 clinical trials.

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

